# Washing chef coats



## chef gravy (Sep 2, 2003)

I don't know how it is in other kitchens but where I work - on the sheet trays theres this black tarnish that gets on the bottom of them and it leaves black marks on my white chef coat if it comes into contact. I've come to realize that these black marks are almost impossible for me to get out in the wash. If anyone knows what Im talking about - I could really use some type of pre-treating advice or anything! Thanks in advance


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Is the black stuff grease? Have you tried bleach? From now on, I suggest using towels or oven mits when handling sheet trays (assuming this is a bakery), I've found my whites stayed cleaner when I used my apron or towels when taking stuff out of the oven. I've experianced some black stuff as you have described before in my school's baking labs though it was mostly burned stuff that is easily washable but on the odd times when we're using heavily greased pans, you get that too.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

oven cleaner.
hth, danny


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's called Aramark. 

Ever get the stuff from the grill brick on your coats? That's REALLY stuck forever.

Uh, anyway I dunno. Maybe oven cleaner like Danny says. I'm just yakkin' I guess.

Kuan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

chef Sauce,
You're right. These marks come directly from the aluminum leaving the pan from scrubbing, etc. They have a product called bleacg stick applied before washing. Also if you are wearing a blend poly/cotton it will be hard and will gray eventually. Bleach works better with cotton jackets


----------



## chefalexander (Jun 11, 2004)

Many laundry detergents offer an oxygen boosting agent which is supposted to help whiten & brighten and remove stains. They will usually have the prefix "oxy" in the name. Good Luck!! Even uniforms we send out to be professionally cleaned (rentals, etc) usually come back with some stains remaining. Its like the kitchen is like the Twilight Zone when it comes to explaining like unremovable stains. :chef:


----------



## chefalexander (Jun 11, 2004)

I've checked the forums at some other Chef sites I visit, and this topic has been visited on several. Some other ideas are: Auto Mechanic's hand cleaner (Gojo is a popular brand in my area)--it is gel-like paste that you can rub in as a pre soak.  Some suggest making a pre soak paste from white vinegar and baking soda.  Someone even claims that poring a can of Coca-cola in the laundry will remove stains.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have had the same experience. Aluminum stains are just about impossible. As mentioned above, if you bleach the jackets they tend to turn gray. Keep your sleeves rolled up, I suppose is the only answer.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I just gave up and get my coats from the linen service. Cheaper than buying and they worry about getting them clean.


----------

